# Bait casters



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

Since I was 3 I've used spinning reels. Thrown a bait caster in the yard only. If I bought one, what is the most user friendly one that's food quality like all my shimano and penn stuff? They feel really comfortable but Im horrible at getting any distance and not worry about the mess to clean up.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

What's your price range? That's really what it will come down to.


----------



## Crestliner VT19 (Feb 14, 2012)

Shimano Curado's or the Bass Pro Qualifier. Cast awesome and reliable. Have 10 of them.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

$100ish???


----------



## Crestliner VT19 (Feb 14, 2012)

Pro Qualifier is $99.00. I use them in bass tournaments all the time. Tough as they come. Caught alot of reds and trout on them as well.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Crestliner VT19 said:


> Pro Qualifier is $99.00. I use them in bass tournaments all the time. Tough as they come. Caught alot of reds and trout on them as well.


I would recommend something with more line capacity if saltwater fishing. I personally love ambassadeurs.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

For $100 I'd go with an Abu C3/C4 all day long.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have either owned for at least fished with just about every popular baitcaster out there from $100-$400 and its really hard to beat a Diawa Inshore or Shimano Citica. There are better reels out there that cost more but for the money (around $100-125) they are tough to beat. The Citica is stupid smooth. Whatever you buy, since starting out I'd look for a reel with the centrifugal pins. Most baitcasters now days have them but not all. They will help you with backlash while you are learning how to cast a BC. Just my worthless 2 cents.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

I was huge on Abu Garcia at one time until I was introduced to the Johnny Morris baitcasters sold by Bass Pro, reasonably priced, 100-125 and never had a problem with one yet. If you can wait until the spring, Bass Pro has a reel trade in sale where is you bring in a old reel, you get so much back depending on how much you spend, like 25 bucks off a 100.


----------

